
How to get a Programming Interview - rawsyntax
http://rawsyntax.com/post/6249655944/how-to-get-a-programming-interview
======
wccrawford
Around here, all you need to get an interview is sound like you know what
you're doing. However, to get PAST the interview you need code samples and to
actually know what you're doing.

So I'd add to that list: Be willing to commute or move to find somewhere that
has more job openings.

~~~
rawsyntax
or telecommute

------
johnnyg
Or if you are LAMP developer, skip the blog post and email johnny@cpap.com for
an interview. :-)

~~~
rawsyntax
Oddly enough, that's a point I didn't say much about. I've found that online
communities like HN can be pretty good for getting interviews.

Especially the monthly "Who's hiring" posts.

